# Hi from "Up North" in Lockdown!



## Jaguar (May 8, 2020)

Hi All,
I was persuaded to join while in Armacao de Pera in January. Just me and the dog travelling now, but I was made most welcome by 'Wild Campers' I met there.
We JUST made it home before the Lockdown. Look forward to meeting up with many of you. when we are allowed to travel again.   Morocco???
Regards,
Jaguar.


----------



## yorkslass (May 8, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (May 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 8, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland and enjoy your adventures whenever that will be


----------



## jeanette (May 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (May 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome from down south in Kent


----------



## barge1914 (May 9, 2020)

And a welcome from the Peak District.


----------



## mjvw (May 9, 2020)

Big shout out "Hello" from the North East.


----------



## The laird (May 9, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard from another North Easterner   

Here's hoping the end of lockdown comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## Jaguar (May 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone. How do I get a 'Welcome Pack', stickers etc.?


----------



## mjvw (May 10, 2020)

It was a couple of year ago i requested mine but i would PM @Geeky Philip he will sort the welcome package out. Other 
 members may have a different way of going about this but it worked for me.


----------



## Robmac (May 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## izwozral (May 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## campervanannie (May 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Forresbroons (May 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (May 14, 2020)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## CliveW (May 15, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Aberdeenshire.


----------

